# Suggestion for 1TB HDD for games



## akhilc47 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi,

I've a 240GB kingston SSD, but installing games on it has not been a good idea so far. Most of the recent games take 50GB+ and I've to uninstall games after completion to install new ones. So wanna a buy an HDD and install my games on it.

1. Is there much difference with installing games on SSD or HDD (say 7200rpm)?

2. Please suggest a 1TB performance oriented HDD, i.e., don't want green. This is pretty much only for games and may be a few random files. I've external hdds for movies, music etc.

Budget 5k-7k should be enough for HDD? I can spend a bit more if it'll make a difference

Thanks for reading.


----------



## sam1 (Jan 7, 2017)

WD 1 TB Black


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 16, 2017)

akhilc47 said:


> 1. Is there much difference with installing games on SSD or HDD (say 7200rpm)?



Literally no if you can cope with the loading times. The initial loading will be faster, but may not have any huge impact while gaming.



> 2. Please suggest a 1TB performance oriented HDD, i.e., don't want green. This is pretty much only for games and may be a few random files. I've external hdds for movies, music etc.
> 
> Budget 5k-7k should be enough for HDD? I can spend a bit more if it'll make a difference
> 
> Thanks for reading.



It is your pick. You should know which one has better RMA  in your area. You may consider WD black which i think comes with 5 years of warranty. I bought seagate barracuda 1TB few months ago and I got it for around Rs.2700 through ebay and it is slightly better than my WD blue.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 19, 2017)

akhilc47 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've a 240GB kingston SSD, but installing games on it has not been a good idea so far. Most of the recent games take 50GB+ and I've to uninstall games after completion to install new ones. So wanna a buy an HDD and install my games on it.
> 
> ...



WD Caviar Black 1TB -6890.

Link:WD 1TB Black Internal Desktop Hard Drive (WD1003FZEX): Amazon.in: Computers &amp; Accessorie


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2017)

If possible consider laptop HDD with 7200 RPM from Hitachi.


----------

